
DHH: Scaling to multiple DBs with Rails - keven
http://www.loudthinking.com/posts/3-scaling-to-multiple-databases-with-rails
======
jamiequint
DHH certainly isn't even attempting to hide his tone of this post (obviously
he is not a big fan of the Twitter guys) but I can't help but agree. If you
want something done put some effort into doing yourself instead of putting
your effort into whining about it. 75 lines of Ruby, wow.

~~~
Tichy
I don't think the number of lines is too much of an indicator for the effort
involved. Before you can write those 75 lines, you have to understand Rails
well enough to be able to write them. Beforehand, you might not even now that
it will "only" be 75 lines - and how long does it take you to know?

~~~
jamesbritt
This is an important point. Saying that someone can go and add this or that
feature to a framework requires that they first have enough understanding to
know where to begin. In Rails, this can be less than obvious.

To say "... extending Rails to do what you want is often much simpler than you
think" is disingenuous at best.

~~~
jamiequint
If you are running a website that is the biggest site on the internet running
that framework though you should have an inside-out understanding of the
technology you are using.

~~~
Tichy
Sure, probably you should have written your own Ruby Virtual Machine, too,
just to be on the safe side. And while you are at it, why not create your own
replacement for Rails as well?

~~~
jamiequint
You don't have to be an asshole. How hard do you think it would be grok the
source of the Rails database adapters, probably not that hard.

------
socmoth
this is really old news.

